# My blushers and highlighter (and a bit of other stuff)



## Jinni (Mar 3, 2009)

I like my eyeshadows and lip products, but I only really collect cheek and face products. I have a huge weakness for baked products. 

If you want the name of any of these, please let me know and I'll go look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Laneige (I love their packaging):





Highlighters and blush:





Powder and eyeshadows:





Clio and Pupa:





Pupa blushers:





Clio blushers:





MAC MSF:





MAC Beauty Powders:










Other MAC powders:










Pout (I miss Pout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)










'

Laura Geller:





Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks:





Chanel and MAC:










Smashbox:





Clinique, Body Shop, Cargo:





Thanks for looking


----------



## n_c (Mar 3, 2009)

Niiiice!


----------



## teha83 (Mar 3, 2009)

Omg the Laneige are gorgeous, this collection is awesome!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice!! I know your face and cheeks are happy!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

nice collection!!!


----------



## gitts (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a great collection.  I love blushes too and I thought I had too many but looking at your lets me know I can still buy a few more.  Grand duos here I come.


----------



## fintia (Mar 4, 2009)

very pretty products!! I love them ;-)


----------



## Choupinette28 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice collection!!


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 5, 2009)

sooo pretty.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, amazing!
I have to admit that I've never heard of Laneige, but these blushes and highlighters are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All I found out so far is that it's an Asian Brand, I don't live all that far away from you, in Germany, could you tell me where you got them please? 
The Clio products look awesome as well.. How does it happen I haven't heard of this?  Seriously, I'm in love..


----------



## stickles (Mar 6, 2009)

wow, that is a droolworthy collection! I love the variety of brands represented!


----------



## Jinni (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poison Ivy* 

 
_Wow, amazing!
I have to admit that I've never heard of Laneige, but these blushes and highlighters are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All I found out so far is that it's an Asian Brand, I don't live all that far away from you, in Germany, could you tell me where you got them please? 
The Clio products look awesome as well.. How does it happen I haven't heard of this?  Seriously, I'm in love.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Laneige and Clio are Korean brands. They are amazing imo. I got my Laneige, Pupa, and Clio blushers from Sasa.com: Best Beauty & Health Care Products (they have free shipping to Europe over $100 and it's depressingly easy for me to spend $100 there lol).

There is also a good UK based ebay seller who sells Laneige. I got my eyeshadows and powder from her, but I don't think she has the blushes. Here is a link to her items: eBay Seller: happyeve1015: Health Beauty, Collectables items on eBay.co.uk

Hope that helps


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh what is the laura geller white MSF looking thing?


----------



## Jinni (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellabella27* 

 
_ahhhhhhhh what is the laura geller white MSF looking thing?_

 
It's called Balance - N Brighten. It's similar to MSF Natural which I also like. I use it as a setting powder because I need some coverage, but it can be used as a sheer foundation too.

Here's a link with a better picture at Sephora: Sephora: Laura Geller Balance - N - Brighten: Luminizer


----------



## Poison Ivy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I think I'll try to get them.  Really pretty.


----------



## geeko (Mar 8, 2009)

I understand girl...I also LOVE blushers and cheek products. I can't never get enough of them. Lovely collection!


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2009)

Great Collection!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 8, 2009)

yummie!! <33


----------



## piink_liily (May 15, 2009)

I love that Laneige packaging! Nice collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Oh my


----------



## minnie_moo (May 16, 2009)

Wow, what a great collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've only been into MAC for a few weeks, but already I know that blushes & powders are my weakness


----------



## Tahti (May 17, 2009)

Oooooooh delicious collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 19, 2009)

You have a nice collection there!! The MSFs and the Beauty Powders are gorgeous!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 20, 2009)

really really nice, i like all ur stuff


----------



## AprilBomb (Jun 13, 2009)

All the pretty packaging makes me smile!


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## silviachic (Jun 22, 2009)

The Laneige packaging is sooooo pretty!


----------



## UAE 143 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Clio* and *Pupa*! hmm interesting, they're quite similar to *MAC MSF's*





 .. 
Lovely collection, I love blushes & highlighters.


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW, all that looks good enough to eat lol. were did you buy the products in the first and fifth pic if you don't mind me asking? they are gorgeous!! <3


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

Look at all the pretty packaging!  Gorgeous!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 12, 2009)

Halløj der..... jeg troede seriøst ikke der var nogen i DK som var lige så tosset som mig...ha ha ha - hej fra Odense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a note for a fellow dane folks


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the MSF's


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

Yummie - Pupa and MAC.


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

awesome collection


----------



## crazeddiva (Aug 31, 2009)

I miss Pout too!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Aug 31, 2009)

i wish Pupa was sold in america.
i went on their site a couple of months ago and i was completely enamored with their products-- they looked like such quality!

your blush collection is awesome!


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a blush girl too! Those pictures are droolworthy!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow very nice!


----------



## aggrolounge (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't mean to bump such an old post.. but OMG these are beautiful! I just love the Laneige packaging..


----------

